# Has anyone tried the Myler Low Port Comfort Snaffle?



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Or can tell me about Myler bits in general? Such as are they really nice and worth the money? Do they hold up well to a lot of use? 

The one I've been thinking of trying is this one:

Myler Western Dee #89-18045 Myler Bits (Equine - Horse Tack Supplies - Bits - Working)

But I'm not sure how the port comes into play in a snaffle. What do you think of the port concept in a snaffle?

I have two older trail horses who go well in just about anything, but I am also looking for something that I could use on my colt in a few years. 

So, are they nice and worth the extra money? I guess I also have the fear of the center joint falling apart, but it really shouldn't, right?


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I just spent $100 on a barrel mouth eggbutt myler for my gelding who had had mouth trauma in the past- and he actually accepted it! Very nice bit.
Very well made, my center-joint hasn't fallen apart yet  and no sharp edges or any stuff like that. I think it's worth the money.

For starting young ones though, you probably don't want the port- just the regular comfort snaffle so it works more off the tongue, but that's just me.
Good luck!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a full cheek myler snaffle (barrel) . Seems to work fine, but my horse will accept any bit. The one you have chosen looks very good. I would be interested to know if you find the shallow port helps or not.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I love Mylers. I feel they are the perfect thickness for most horses - Comfortable for them to carry. I have both my horses in Mylers - Both level one comfort snaffles, one loose ring and one offset D.

I love them so much I want to buy about three more just to try them - A Baucher level one, a full cheek level one, and some kind of ported snaffle to see how it works, just like you.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I used to use the Myler Low Port D bit a few years back on my Husbands horse. He liked the Low Port and responded to it very well. I tried many other bits on him with him chewing the mouthpiece like crazy and throwing his head around - until I attended the Equine Affair that winter out in Detroit, learning from Myler on what bit to try on him - which was the Low Port Comfort Snaffle.

I explained what my horse was doing, and Myler told me that some horses just do not like Palate contact, so he suggested this particular bit to try out.

I bought it and brought it home and VOILA! Myler was right! I was very pleased.

The low port is a bit that relieves tongue pressure and Palate pressure. Normal tongue pressure that is applied by your average bit, and no palate contact.

I own 3 Myler Bits and I have had them for some years now, with out an issue. I love them very much and I find most horses respond to the Myler Bit positively. I do not believe you'd be upset about buying a Myler.

You don't have to buy brand new either, you can look at tacktrader.com and ebay and other sites where they sell used products, where you'll get them much cheaper than you can buying brand new.

I was lucky to find a couple of my Mylers at Tack Sales, where I got them for $10.00 each - lol - the seller had no idea what she had. Lucky me.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Love this bit.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Great! It's good to hear such positive responses. I know you can't please 100% of the people (or horses) 100% of the time, but it seems like Myler is coming very close!

Like I said, I'm sure my trail horses will be fine with it, because I can ride them in almost anything, but it helps to "justify" it in my mind if my colt can wear it in a few years.

I know the low-port isn't the one for starting colts, but I found a fairly good deal on the low-port on eBay ($65 brand new, and it is fancy with dots) so I snatched it up even though it is a level 2 bit. 

So we'll see! Maybe I'll be a believer! I also snatched up a Reinsman full-cheek with a sweet-iron mouth, and that would be a good colt-starting bit, so I am covered both ways. Ha ha! :lol:


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

I swear by Myler! 

I really appreciate the research they have put into their bits and the information they provide you with about each individual bit type and level is stellar! 

Well worth the money IMO.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi guys! I thought some of you might like an update on my purchase of the Myler low-port comfort snaffle. It was a Christmas gift from my folks, so I've only had a chance to ride in it three times. Here goes:

Ride #1- my 17 yr. old Mustang gelding, who is a trail horse supreme. 
I did some walk/trot/canter. Actually a fair bit of cantering. He did fine it in it, but I felt like I had spongy brakes and minimal steering. The brakes didn't surprise me, because I've ridden him in snaffles before and I know he isn't super soft to them. The steering surprised me a bit, but in a way that was good, because it reminded me to use my legs more. :lol: Overall- I can ride him in this bit, and he does fine, but I don't think it's an optimal bit for him. I find he rides best in an argentine type snaffle. I will probably use it on him once in a while for fun, but it will not be his main bit.

Rides #3 & 4- my 16 yr old Missouri Fox Trotter mare. Good trail horse, but very forward at times and somewhat barn sour. In other words, if the mood strikes her right, you have to do circles and ride with contact all the way home (I normally ride on a loose rein at the walk). 

She did AWESOME in this bit! For a horse with a lot of "go," she has a very soft mouth, and she did super in this bit. No fighting or fussing or gaping. She really seemed to like it. I was happily surprised that this may be the bit I ride her with most often! She was very controllable but also seemed very content with this bit. So I give it 5 stars for Isabelle. (the bits I normally ride her in are either a full cheek snaffle or a low-port, low-leverage curb)

Overall, I am super happy with the Myler low-port comfort snaffle. Mustang did "okay" and Fox Trotter did "excellent."


----------

